# Intro



## 0331Gunner (Apr 4, 2014)

What's happening Gents, I've been checking out this and other forums for a while.  Finally decided to join this forum.

A little background, I am a former Marine Machine Gunner and disabled vet of Operation Iraqi Freedom.  I am a gym owner and a Crossfit gym owner.  I know, I know, CrossFit...I enjoy the training, not the typical Crossfit douchebags...I did not drink the Koolaid.  I love oly lifts and power movements that go along with Crossfit.

Anway, looking forward to hearing any advice that you may have.

Semper


----------



## 1HungLo (Apr 4, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## sneedham (Apr 4, 2014)

Welcome bro...

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## 1bbigger (Apr 4, 2014)

Welcome to IM !!


----------



## brazey (Apr 4, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Rayjay1 (Apr 4, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Riles (Apr 4, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Krazieone56 (Apr 4, 2014)

Welcome

KRAZIEONE


----------

